# Another tragic reminder



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw a documentary many years ago which said that when power was first being run across the country, a lineman had a 1:3 chance of dying on the job during his career. 

Fortunately it's much better today.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

OldRookie said:


> Dead at 45. Wow. I haven't worked a day in the trade and this is what I read the day before my orientation. A sobering reminder of one of the many inherited dangers of being an electrician.
> 
> If goes without saying...stay safe.
> 
> http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Pleasanton-man-mourned-after-San-Francisco-7388601.php



Stay Safe , right on . " Ke Bareful " , out there .

I was trying to find out what happened to him . What is known is , he
is dead at a young age .



Don


----------

